# compass/scribing



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

looking to purchase a durable compass for scribing. anyone own one that they like?

$2.00 on Amazon
http://tinyurl.com/3t52zz6

will pay more if there is a good one that people recommend. thanks!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

This is the one I want.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Professional-Lo...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a64e13103


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

depends on the size of circle your making. most the ones made in germany are pretty good. i got mine at michael's.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 'em*



joetab24 said:


> looking to purchase a durable compass for scribing. anyone own one that they like?
> 
> $2.00 on Amazon
> http://tinyurl.com/3t52zz6
> ...


It's a cheapie but we used them for years scribing the templates off the clay at GM. Learning to hold it horizontal while moving it vertically is the trick. It locks and holds different types of pencils so it works pretty well. I don't know your intended use? :blink: bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Big Dave said:


> This is the one I want.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Professional-Lo...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a64e13103



Definitely, that is a well made tool.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

joetab24 said:


> looking to purchase a durable compass for scribing. anyone own one that they like?
> 
> $2.00 on Amazon
> http://tinyurl.com/3t52zz6
> ...



That looks pretty cheap. Save your bucks and get a better tool.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got several, some came in drafting kits. The one I use most is this one that I got in an office supply section.
http://www.generaltools.com/842--PRECISION-PENCIL-COMPASS_p_251.html
It holds pencils very well, and has a good range for it's size. Easy to hold. Scribing is mostly technique. You can make your own simple scribers by just making a strip of wood and inserting two finish nails. Or, if you like the leg style, make wood legs, wing nut and bolt the top, and insert finish nails in the ends, and cut off the heads, and shape the points with a file. 

Be proud of your shop made tools. Use some interesting wood, and make them any size you want. All they do is just register a copy of an edge.












 







.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I found a pair of these Osborne compass/dividers at a yard sale for $1:yes:
Only used 1 time for scribing, but for drawing arcs, and circles a lot. Once set, it doesn't move.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000440/1168/Loose-Leg-Wing-Divider-8.aspx


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pirate said:


> I found a pair of these Osborne compass/dividers at a yard sale for $1:yes:
> Only used 1 time for scribing, but for drawing arcs, and circles a lot. Once set, it doesn't move.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000440/1168/Loose-Leg-Wing-Divider-8.aspx


$71.50 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
 











 







.


----------



## joetab24 (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks for the feedback....

so far I've only scribed to get molding to fit against a post that is irregular. part of my porch project.

a few of you mentioned technique: 

"Learning to hold it horizontal while moving it vertically is the trick."


i need some work on mine. am I supposed to hold it absolutely level when going vertical?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are some more I found while digging a little deeper.

http://www.logbuildingtools.ca/scribers.html

Holding level on both planes increases accuracy. That's why some have the double bubble levels on them.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Starrett, now you're talking.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

joetab24 said:


> i need some work on mine. am I supposed to hold it absolutely level when going vertical?


I usually hold the scribe in the same position for all the horizontal edges, and then I do all the vertical edges. Like in your case you have corners on the edges. It would be easier than trying to scribe a transition (both horizontal to vertical) each time while trying to hold the scribe the same. 












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> I've got several, some came in drafting kits. The one I use most is this one that I got in an office supply section.
> http://www.generaltools.com/842--PRECISION-PENCIL-COMPASS_p_251.html
> It holds pencils very well, and has a good range for it's size. Easy to hold. Scribing is mostly technique. You can make your own simple scribers by just making a strip of wood and inserting two finish nails. Or, if you like the leg style, make wood legs, wing nut and bolt the top, and insert finish nails in the ends, and cut off the heads, and shape the points with a file.
> 
> ...


Something like that is definitely what you want; one that will lock in position. The cheapies like in the original post are OK if you are willing to accept errors occasionally.

George


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

there is absolutly nothing wrong with the cheqpie compasses, they work as well as the one listed at $75.00. The cheqp ones qre small and have no prodrtding parts to get in the way, just be sure it locks in plce well. Even a sliver of wood and pencil will work in a pinch.


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the one as in the link that cabinetman provided. I have been pleased with it and it holds its settings well.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

verdesardog said:


> there is absolutly nothing wrong with the cheqpie compasses, they work as well as the one listed at $75.00. The cheqp ones qre small and have no prodrtding parts to get in the way, just be sure it locks in plce well. Even a sliver of wood and pencil will work in a pinch.


You have obviously never used a good compass.

There is a very distinct difference. You do not have to go as high as $75, but it better to get something more than the $2.95 cheapie.

George


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> You have obviously never used a good compass.
> 
> There is a very distinct difference. You do not have to go as high as $75, but it better to get something more than the $2.95 cheapie.
> 
> George


 
I have never had a problem scribing with a $2.95 compass which is what this thrread is about. I do use a better compass for drawing circles.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

do you see how the tip is angled in that expensive one that is important to get into the tight spaces, i use the cheapies all the time just bend it to suit,


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

oh and when ya cut cut it angled in the back so it doesn't interfere with anything,


----------

